# Hobby Boss 1/48 Fury



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

like the colors!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Looks nice! I had a lot of fun with my Fury Bravo, looks like you had fun with your kit too.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!It is a nice kit!


----------

